# الفرش الكربونية في المولدات/مساعدة



## مخلص يعقوب (28 يناير 2009)

من فضلكم اريد مساعدة ,مالفرق بين بين وجود الفرش الكربونية وعدم وجودها في المولدات البحريةوايهم ا افضل وهل استيطيع الاستغناء عنها


----------



## القبطان علي (29 يناير 2009)

هناك نظامان لنقل الكهرباء من المولد والفرش الكربونية هىاحداهها لذلك بدونها في هذه الحاله المولد لايعطي الطاقة الكهرباية.. (لاتستطيع الأستغناء عنها)....اما النظام الأخر يعتمد غلى ملفات تحريض بدل الفرش......هذا باختصارشديد.....أما من ناحية الأفضلية فلكل منهما عيوب ومزايا يصعب شرحها...........نحياتي


----------



## HAADY (30 يناير 2009)

السيد مخلص يعقوب :

تستخدم الفرش الكربونية في نقل تيار الاثارة من منبع تيار الاثارة المستمر الى الجزء الدوار في المنوبة الكهربائية لخلق مجال مغناطيسي في الجزء الدوار يؤدي الى توليد التيار الكهربائي في ملفات الجزء الثابت من المنوبة ( المولد ) 
وتعمل بشكل جيد لكنها تحتاج للصيانة والكشف والتبديل عند الحاجة ويترك تآكلها بعض الاتربة الكربونية على اجزاء المولدة الداخلية تحتاج للتنظيف 

اما المولدات الكهربائية التي لا تحوي على الفرش الكربونية فان تيار الاثارة يتم نقله الى الجزء الدوار بطريقة تحريضية عبر لوحة اثارة الكترونية تنظم عملية الاثارة الكترونيا في كل الاحمال ويكون عملها اكثر نظافة 

وكل نوع له مجالات استخدام وكانت سابقا الفرش الكربونية اكثر جودة في الاستخدامات البحرية لسرعة استجابتها وموثوقيتها العالية اما اليوم فان التطور الكبير في المنوبات الحديثة قد ساوى بين المولدتين بل اصبحت المولدة ذات الاثارة الخارجية اكثر موثوقية لجودة الاجهزة المستخدمة حديثا في سرعة الاستجابة والجودة العالية في الاداء الفعال

ويمكنك زيادة معلوماتك بشكل اكثر تفصيل بالمقارنة بين المولدتين من خلال كتاب المعدات الكهربائية البحرية لدورة مهندس ثاني أ في الاكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري بالاسكندرية مصر


----------



## مخلص يعقوب (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ياقبطان وياستاذ هادي ولكن انا من العراق واختصاصي كهرباء ومطلوب مني بحث حول المولدات الصناعية والبحرية واجزاء المولدات والشركات الصانعة ومواضيع اخرى .
ياستاذي الفاضل اذا تستطيع مساعدتي


----------

